# Anyone ever use a barrel from American Barrel Company?



## NYH1 (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm getting a 11-87 Sportsman 12 ga. I'm not sure if I want to go with Remington's 21 inch rifled barrel or American Barrel company's 24 inch rifled barrel. The ABC barrel has the 1 in 26 in twist. I'm not sure what the Remington barrel has. Anyone know? I also don't know anyone who's ever used a ABC barrel. Cabelas sells them. I called ABC a while back and the guy I talked to said they make slug barrels for the Benelli Nova's. I'd like to hear from someone who used one. Thanks.


----------



## NYH1 (Feb 7, 2007)

I went ahead and put an *11-87 Sportsman Deer 12 ga.* on layaway today. I don't have to worry about the ABC barrel now!


----------



## elmnut (Feb 8, 2007)

The 1187 is a great shotgun, congratulations! I grew up in Ilion NY, site of the Remington Arms factory. DuPont was the owner back then.


----------



## NYH1 (Feb 13, 2007)

elmnut, I've been to the Ilion plant a few times. It only an hour east of me. Great customer service at the Ilion plant!


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 13, 2007)

I have a 13 year old 11-87 Premier LC. I really enjoy it. It is my first choice for hunting. The gun has taken, grouse, pheasant, rabbit, squirrel, deer, & crows to name a few. Feels good in the hand and a quick shooter.

Congratulations on your new purchase.


----------



## elmnut (Feb 13, 2007)

NYH1 said:


> elmnut, I've been to the Ilion plant a few times. It only an hour east of me. Great customer service at the Ilion plant!



My grandfather was head of machine maintenance for 35 years, put in around 55 years total. They built some great guns! I hunt deer with a 1950 something model 722 bolt action .257 Roberts, grandad gave it to me when I turned 14. I own 7 other Remingtons, but I use the .257 the most. I would love to get my hands on an 1187! My old man has a 12 guage 1187 with the gold inlay in the stock, and a 20 guage 1187 with the gold inlay in the stock, they are beautiful guns.


----------



## NYH1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Picked up my 11-87 Saturday. This thing is SWEET. I ordered a set of Leupold rings for it. They should be here by the weekend. I want to mount the scope and shoot it! :biggrinbounce2:


----------

